# adding starter to a pull start engine...



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a 1999 Johnson 40hp (40rleea) pull start. Its has mounting spot for starter. Should I be looking for a matching starters to the same motor with a starter or the starter that will match the flywheel?
Reason is they are 2 different starters. If I run a parts search on the current flywheel ill find same Johnson motors with a starter. But same motor with starter is a totally different starter!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Buy the wrong one and that could be an expensive experiment. I would drag it to the dearler and let them match it up. Buy it then go home and install it.


----------



## bomber (Jul 9, 2012)

jbird720,

I agree a dealer will be the best bet for figuring out the correct part. But if you don't want to take it to a dealer(which I didn't) I used this website. Just put in your year of your motor, hp, and then your model(which you have) and itll give you the diagram of each part and number and even prices. Thats what I did and ordered a brand new starter for my motor. 

I called a dealer and he said he could order the starter for 175 but I found it online for 70 bucks plus shipping to my door. I know how to mount it so it wasn't a problem to mount.

Hope it is ok to post outside links

http://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?


----------

